# Cattle fountains



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Whats everyone using for fountains these days? The last one we had back from the dark ages when we still milked cows is on its last legs. Just seriously risked frostbite fixing a hole in the bowl.

I’d like to try one of the energy free ones, but the location would make it very difficult at best to dig a hole deep enough to get the insulated tube in the ground, so sticking with electric, already have 120 to the current one anyways.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Nelson waterers out of Cedar Rapids, IA. They're robust stainless steel waterers and I see them in zoos a lot too. Have two in my horse pastures that provide me good service year around, they've been there for at least 15 years. Mine does have the insulated tube that goes into the ground from the water supply and there is a heater element in the bowl to keep it from freezer, but they have a lot of models, may be worth checking into.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I have zero faith in energy free fountains in our climate. Yours might be a little more tolerable. I have Miraco fountains for my sundowner feedlot. If the heaters are working and the fountain base is properly sealed to the concrete they don’t give trouble, aside from the occasional bit of valve maintenance. The models with a big trough need a means to keep cattle from getting their feet in it.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Ritchie waterers is what was used here on this farm. Mine haven't been in service for years, but they always worked well. Good to see you Marty!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> I have zero faith in energy free fountains in our climate. Yours might be a little more tolerable. I have Miraco fountains for my sundowner feedlot. If the heaters are working and the fountain base is properly sealed to the concrete they don’t give trouble, aside from the occasional bit of valve maintenance. The models with a big trough need a means to keep cattle from getting their feet in it.


I think we are most likely more temperate than your climate, I looked into em before an d it was still recommended to have electric for backup but I know of other people that have em in our area and they do alright as long as you have enough critters on em. It will be somewhat of a nightmare to get that insulated tube installed though, would have to park the mini outside the barn, take the door/gate off the hinges then reach thru the opening to dig after a bunch of concrete is removed, not to mention the fill used this build years ago is blue clay from the lagoon and it will be like concrete itself.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Ritchie waterers is what was used here on this farm. Mine haven't been in service for years, but they always worked well. Good to see you Marty!!


Ritchie keeps popping up, probably a serious contender.

Been busy, lost track of how many boilers I installed_ during_ harvest on rainy/snowy days. Just finished two up in Baroda Michigan last week then if the weather breaks have another to install in Niles Michigan and a few more estimates to do. Got busy enough even went and bought my own trencher to run the underground line rather than deal with rental companies anymore or subbing the trenching out.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

The Nelson waters even have one model that sits in the female end of a concrete pipe. Looking at that one for myself. Seems like an easier way to make the pit for the frost free aspect of it.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Ritchie are good waterers, but IMO Nelson are slightly better.
In Maryland 60% of horse barns have Nelson and 15% Ritchie, here there might be a bit of "Snobbism" involved.
I'd go with either one, as long as price competitive and service is available.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

We have 2 mirafounts in the horsebarn with only a few animals drinking out of them. I have 250 watt heaters in them and on a cold nite they will crust over. We set them over 15in plastic drain tubes when we installed them, I think 4 foot deep. Having some kind of tube in the ground really seems to help with ground heat. Otherwise you would need heat tape or a light bulb to keep the pipe coming out of the ground from freezing. The more animals you have drinking seems to help. Talking with a few dairy farmers with freestall barns and with all the cows drinking they hardly ever turn the heater on


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been using, a JUG water for about 12 years it sits outside with very few problems just normal maintenance, I did add an extra heater because it gets to 30 below sometimes here.
check out www.jugwaterers.com


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Have had experience with 6 Nelsons, both the 700 series and the 300 series, in Maryland and here in Kentucky, all with the stainless-steel bodies. No problems other than routine service. Worst problem was here on county/city water had a filter on the 700 dissolve and plug the valve. Called Nelson about it, they had not heard of that happening and hasn't happened since. Currently have one 700 and one 300 with the 300 mounted in the female end of a concrete culvert pipe. All were installed with a pipe for ground heat plus electric heating elements.

The previous owners of this place removed a Richie and replaced it with a Behlen, don't know why. Have had to replace the heating mat in it, doesn't use a rod type element. That was a chore to, it is held in place under the bowl with a welded wire grid with some of the wires going into holes in the body of the fountain. Not fun laying on your back in teen degree weather trying to line up the wires with the tiny holes.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I actually have 3 bohlmann concrete hog waterers that work pretty sweet. I have 2 of the 2 hole ones and one 4 hole. I got them for free from a retired hog farmer and have had them 20 years. The 2 hole ones weigh 650lbs and are held in place by just putting tar on the concrete pad before setting the waterer on top of it. Pretty much bulletproof (maybe actually bullet proof depending on where) my breeding stock tried and failed to do any damage to them.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I use Ritchie Electric heated fountains. Ritchie is very durable and long lasting. Parts are easily available.


----------

